# What size power supply needed for 8 lane track



## auctioneeral (Mar 23, 2008)

I have a 8 lane figure 8 track for 1/24 scale cars which was setup in a store a few years back. And i'm going to set it up at my house to run nascar 16 d and super 16 motors. What size power supply would i need to get for it (40,50,70,90 amp) i dont want to hook up batterys to it, if i can get away without batterys. Also could i get a trackmate Custom Kit: Slot Car Lap Counter, because i don't need the selling time.
thanks
allen


----------

